# Introducing myself.



## Norene (Feb 3, 2010)

First off, I guess that mentioning my real name isn't Norene would be a good starting point. I don't know exactly why I chose the name, but I like it enough to use it. 

I'll be seventeen years old soon, not telling you the date. I have been trying to write for a while now, never actually finish anything. I'm mostly here to read and learn, hopefully I'll get the nerve to put something someday. No bets, haha.

Reading is a big part in my life, but I'm picky about what I read. I'll spend hours in the bookstore before actually choosing something to take home. I've been reading This Present Darkness by Frank Peretti and some novels by Anne Rice. There are a million books in my house, most of them horror or fantasy novels. Music is secondary branch of my life, I like it loud and very diverse usually; from classical, screamo, indie, and some techno. Right now I'm really loving on Oh, Sleeper and Iron and Wine, both really good bands. 

Other than that I'm a big animal person, preferably over people. I'm probably going to work at the shelter this summer, not really sure if I can catch a ride though. I own three horses of my own, one pregnant due in late May, and three dogs. Not to mention various other critters that spend their time outside in this terrible snow!

Anyway, I've spoken too much already. Ta'da.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello there Norene, and welcme to the forums.


Nickie


----------

